# Boveda vs Heartfelt in coolidor



## _peps (Jan 7, 2015)

Being relatively new to smoking, my collection is still pretty small. However I have quickly outgrown my desktop andI just built my first coolidor. Humidity and temperature are stable with the RH around 69%. I am currently using 4 boveda packs and I threw in a gel puck. I am curious whether I may be better off in the long run, both cost wise and control wise, if I use Heartfelt beads instead of the Boveda packs. Thanks.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you considered kitty litter? That's what I run in my coolers... I do have a couple Bovedas in there as well... And the Bovedas are good as new 3 years later.. Lol

Btw KL is $10 for more that you will use in a lifetime!


----------



## _peps (Jan 7, 2015)

So is the litter used in a similar way to beads? Just spray with distilled water? I've heard of using litter in humidors but not really clear on it.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a fairly big foot locker FILLED with boxes of cigars. I do have KL in there right now but I am struggling to keep RH% stable. I say stable being within 2% (yeah I'm ANAL!) I know they work. They are doing an OK job for me and CHEEP! I do have 10-12 Boveda packs on the way to ADD to the stability. I use Boveda in all my Humidors and tupperdors (I have 6) and like the piece of mind. A coolidor, depending on the size is a big space. Just using Boveda (I think) would be costly. HF beads from my understanding are kind of like Boveda, a total no brainer, they give and take RH% but can be spendy up front, much like Boveda packs can be. I personally don't like the KL idea as a stand alone system but as an ADDED helping hand I think they are going to work out KILLER. Keep in mind when were talking kitty litter. Were not talking the clay type. Were talking "Silica Sand" type. 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

The size of your coolador also should figure into the question. If it's a large (100-150 qt) then you might want to go with HF or KL+the bovedas you already have. If it's a small cooler, then bovedas should be just fine and you don't have to do much with them...just check them every so often to see if they need recharged with distilled water. 

Also, you say your RH is steady at 69%. If that's where you prefer your cigars to be, then fine...but, many of the long time smokers here prefer their RH to be closer to the 65% range or lower. Something you might want to consider before purchasing HF beads...read the many posts on here concerning preferred RH and then come to your desired preference.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I have been using a 70 qt cooler for about 9 months and have been using about 2# of heartfelt been with great results. I use 65% beads and my hygrometers both ready a steady 64-65% for about 3 months before I notice any drop what-so-ever. It recovers very quickly after having it open.

I have started using Bovedas in my 100ct humidor about 4-5 days ago but have looked to see where it is holding. The cigars were at a steady 61% for the last year with beads, but I dropped 6 62% Boveda so I am hoping that should keep them very close to where the beads have kept them.


----------



## _peps (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you guys for all the suggestions. I will definitely be checking out some threads on RH


----------



## CamoSutra (Dec 20, 2014)

I've decided to benefit from the wisdom I've gleaned in this and other threads, and make the switch to Heartfelt beads.

I've been a cigar smoker since 2001 but I'd never even heard of humidity beads until I joined Puff and starting reading the forums, less than a month ago. After reading a few years' worth of posts from happy bead users, I've decided I'll convert my desktop humidors to HF beads while continuing to use Boveda packs in traveldors and temporary-storage containers. I'm also going to drop all of them from 70 to 65 percent, again in response to glowing reports from those who have done the same. 

When I build a new aging coolerdor (I haven't had one in quite awhile) I may hold the stock there a little higher -- I can't decide between HF 70 percent beads and Boveda 69 percent packs for the coolerdor, the difference probably isn't enough to notice. I know other brands of humidity beads come in a 68 percent version, but I think I'd rather go with a name people here use and trust. Of course, I'd like to know the thoughts of others here on RH for aging and long-term storage; I'm thinking 70 percent or thereabouts would result in faster aging, and also serve as a form of insurance if I forget to check the coolerdor for awhile. Whaddya think?

As for why I don't just order the beads now: I blew my budget on holiday spending and recent cigar purchases (including another desktop humidor), so I'm delaying the purchase until my finances are in better shape. If the choice comes down to getting beads right away or being able to buy cigars, I can continue to nurse my humidors and their jelly-jars another month or two.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

_peps said:


> So is the litter used in a similar way to beads? Just spray with distilled water? I've heard of using litter in humidors but not really clear on it.


No. It's just low-density, raw silica. It isn't regulated, so it has to be "trained" via trial and error and a very accurate hygrometer. Being low, as opposed to high, density, it requires more volume, as well. If you have the extra space, it can be a viable solution. One of the best ways to go is to put about 1/3lb (each) into segments of women's hose and, as you would with anything, distribute it as broadly as possible. You can use a spray bottle on it and it's easier than beads, since you don't have to worry about rinsing the regulating salts off, since there are none.

Personally, I'd choose either beads, or bead/litter hybrid system.


----------

